# Great Savings at Big Al's Mississauga



## Tbird (Oct 5, 2009)

Picked up a:

Eheim 2028 for $150 with Media!!
Bucket of NLS I think 1mm for $40!!

Other good deals there:

Rena XP3 - $125
Various lights had good prices.

Good luck to everyone!!


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

nice !! I want to know what else people have gotten since these places are far away


----------



## Russgro (Apr 14, 2010)

Did they have a lot of XP3's?


----------



## magic zebra (May 13, 2010)

Picked-up Koralia 2 for 34.99.


----------



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

Tbird said:


> Bucket of NLS I think 1mm for $40!!


haha I beat you at Scar BA, $20 pail for cichlid form & lg fish


----------



## Tbird (Oct 5, 2009)

vaporize said:


> haha I beat you at Scar BA, $20 pail for cichlid form & lg fish


NICE!!! How many pails did they have of that??


----------



## Tbird (Oct 5, 2009)

Russgro said:


> Did they have a lot of XP3's?


They had 2 XP 3's and 1 XP2 ( I think it was $110 or $100 for this one)


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

Darn, that's a great price on NLS if it's the big 2270 pails you're talking about. Is it?


----------



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

Tbird said:


> NICE!!! How many pails did they have of that??


3 pails only, I got 2, another tank builder guy took 1 after I told him it's a good deal.

In my opinion, that was pretty much the only 'really' good deal this year I find, the other stuff are okay, but comparing to last year, last year you can get brand new protein skimmers for $50 (although it's crappy coralife) - this year sucks. Aside from that, the other "possible" good deals are the "no price" items, you can kind of negotiate your way though ... you kinda have to know who you are dealing with though.



Cory said:


> Darn, that's a great price on NLS if it's the big 2270 pails you're talking about. Is it?


Yes, there is only one size NLS "pail"  I think you cannot even get this price even order from manufacturer. Of course, anybody buying any food, I recommend you open the cover to inspect to make sure it is clean and not mouldy, I have purchased mould covered NLS before (check the sides, it's on the side if moisture goes in).

The cannister filters are gone in the first 10 minutes at the scarborough location, a few ladies and gentlemen cleaned that out... maybe only 5 or 6 anyways.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Tbird said:


> Picked up a:
> 
> *Eheim 2028 for $150 with Media!!*


Great price!


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

vaporize said:


> 3 pails only, I got 2, another tank builder guy took 1 after I told him it's a good deal.
> 
> In my opinion, that was pretty much the only 'really' good deal this year I find, the other stuff are okay, but comparing to last year, last year you can get brand new protein skimmers for $50 (although it's crappy coralife) - this year sucks. Aside from that, the other "possible" good deals are the "no price" items, you can kind of negotiate your way though ... you kinda have to know who you are dealing with though.


Totally agree! I saw a guy picked up a 55G tank for $25

the good items are always there in the morning (10am-ish)


----------



## shadow_cruiser (Jan 26, 2010)

I just came back from the Mississauga location and I thought it was pretty crap. The only good deal was the Eheim 2028 with media for $150, they only had a couple from what I saw. They had mostly clearance stuff in the tent and new tanks. The prices didn't compare with the Scarborough location. I saw a 24" T5HO Nova Extreme for $90 at Mississauga where as Scarborough had a 36" T5HO Nova Extreme for $80.


----------



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

For anybody that's interested, there is still 2 XP3 at Mississauga Tent for $125, 2 Eheim 2217 at Oakville for $100. 

(I kinda remembered somebody asked).

I picked up 2 10G incandescent hood for $6 each at Oakville, cheaper than I buy glass to cover my tanks LOL O


----------



## jamesren (Aug 27, 2008)

vaporize said:


> For anybody that's interested, there is still 2 XP3 at Mississauga Tent for $125, 2 Eheim 2217 at Oakville for $100.
> 
> (I kinda remembered somebody asked).
> 
> I picked up 2 10G incandescent hood for $6 each at Oakville, cheaper than I buy glass to cover my tanks LOL O


Is the Eheim 2217 brand new or used.


----------



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

jamesren said:


> Is the Eheim 2217 brand new or used.


I believe both are open boxed but looks very much well packed. The one in the tent is better than the one inside store, (look near cashier). I did not open the one inside store though. Since I wasn't interested in cannister filter (but read that some GTAA members asked, so I just 'investigated') I did see Oakville BA sells 2217 normally for $200

This is the Oakville location, so don't go to the wrong one.


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

vaporize said:


> For anybody that's interested, there is still 2 XP3 at Mississauga Tent for $125, 2 Eheim 2217 at Oakville for $100.
> 
> (I kinda remembered somebody asked).
> 
> I picked up 2 10G incandescent hood for $6 each at Oakville, cheaper than I buy glass to cover my tanks LOL O


damn thats amazing with the hood!


----------



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

Fish_Man said:


> damn thats amazing with the hood!


been keeping aquariums long enough to go for just 'normal' deals, long gone are the days that I will just go for sales deals .. used to got me pretty excited back then with the sidewalk sales  LOL Can't say I don't buy impulsive thou LOL


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

Checked at NY location today and the NLS buckets were 89.99 + tax - 20% I was crushed lol. I asked if they would price match and the guy said no lol.


----------



## shadow_cruiser (Jan 26, 2010)

Just for the record, the two Eheim 2217's at Oakville for $100 have NO PUMP, the core component. I was there around 5 today and was going to pick it up when I just decided to check the box at the cashier. She was insisting "Everything is there". I told one of the guys and he said yeah, there's no pump. I guess they should put a sticker with no pump huh? lol. You will still be saving $60 if you buy the pump seperately, so not bad deal if you need one. Just wanted to let you guys know instead of wasting the drive.


----------



## Tbird (Oct 5, 2009)

Sorry Shadow!! I didn't even think of checking what was in the box. the one box i saw looked brand new and unopened so I didn't bother. hope you found something there to make the drive kinda worthwhile.


----------



## shadow_cruiser (Jan 26, 2010)

Tbird said:


> Sorry Shadow!! I didn't even think of checking what was in the box. the one box i saw looked brand new and unopened so I didn't bother. hope you found something there to make the drive kinda worthwhile.


I was in the area so it wasn't a huge deal. It was puzzling, the box was really brand new. Everything was packaged inside like it hasn't been touched


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Tbird said:


> Sorry Shadow!! I didn't even think of checking what was in the box. the one box i saw looked brand new and unopened so I didn't bother. hope you found something there to make the drive kinda worthwhile.


They all have hidden surprise, and when you know about it. The store will gladly refund your funds.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

bigfishy said:


> They all have hidden surprise, and when you know about it. The store will gladly refund your funds.


Actually, aren't all those sales final sales?


----------



## shadow_cruiser (Jan 26, 2010)

bigfishy said:


> They all have hidden surprise, and when you know about it. The store will gladly refund your funds.


All the sales are final. I'm sure you can go back to the store and make a big fuss, don't know if it will work. I asked the cashier what happens if something was missing and she just said "all sales are final". Tough luck for the person who buys that filter without checking it


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

shadow_cruiser said:


> All the sales are final. I'm sure you can go back to the store and make a big fuss, don't know if it will work. I asked the cashier what happens if something was missing and she just said "all sales are final". Tough luck for the person who buys that filter without checking it


I did that in Scarb Big Als (asked nicely), and the cashier gladly refunded me back



You have to let them know that they've misinformed you (eg. If everyone said the 2217 is complete in package, and if you find out it's not after the purchase. Then they are held liable to the product's refund)


----------



## Tbird (Oct 5, 2009)

shadow_cruiser said:


> All the sales are final. I'm sure you can go back to the store and make a big fuss, don't know if it will work. I asked the cashier what happens if something was missing and she just said "all sales are final". Tough luck for the person who buys that filter without checking it


Hmmmmm....the more that I think about it, the more worried I am about the filter I got from the Mississauga store. I'll have to make sure the motor is there. I did open it and everything looked in the box and unopened but I didn't really look closer then that.

Yes it did say everything is final sale.


----------



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

You guys obviously don't buy enough used equipment or fleak market stuff, you should check EVERYTHING is there, AND MORE IMPORTANTLY, ANY ELECTRICAL SHOULD BE TESTED. TRUST NOTHING AND NO ONE.

Tent sale (non-advertised items) are basically any open box, refunds, exchange, damaged, missing items. So you should check every single thing for flaws and see if it justify the price. This is also the reason why some of these prices are negotiable also ... twice a year that I enjoy negotiating at BA LOL


----------



## zenafish (Feb 20, 2007)

I agree...test and check EVERYTHING

bought a CF fixture for $20 from the regular $60 because the bulb was broken i.e. no bulb. I made them open a new bulb from the store to test the fixture. They gladly did, and I gladly took the fixture home


----------



## moose (Dec 23, 2009)

hi was looking at the 150 gallon they had at the missisauga location drilled tank came with stand and canopy for 899 only had one... good deal i think? would love to upgrade my 90 gallon saltwater tank but would have to get sump, pump(not running one on my 90), new protein skimmer and plumbing can you guys give me a idea on what i would be looking at spending for these items, would love to go back and see if i can still get the tank for the same price if its there. have only been running the 90 gallon as a saltwater for about a year so still very new at the saltwater hobby any advice would be great thanks


----------

